# On Chuck Liddell



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

_A note on one of the most interesting and significant careers in the brief history of the UFC, by Josh "IronMan" Stein._








Most fighters would kill for Chuck Liddell’s career, but few would ever be able to make it happen for themselves the way that Chuck has.

A fantastically charismatic individual, despite lacking the muscular definition of many of his contemporaries, Liddell has become one of the great faces of the sport. His exciting fights and intimate involvement in the history and growth of the sport have only added to his fame and acclaim among both casual and hardcore fans.

Chuck made his professional MMA debut in the UFC, squaring off against 3-2 Noe Hernandez in May 1998. Liddell did not deliver one of the classic, haymaker-centric performances for which he would become known. In point of fact, he was very much a wrestler at that point in his career, and after winning his second bout, in a fight outside of the UFC, he returned to the cage against Jeremy Horn, one of the few truly accomplished veterans in the sport.









_Liddel fight Horn at UFC 19_

Horn appeared in the cage against Liddell at 22-4-4, and had even taken a swing at the UFC 205 pound title, as opposed to Liddell’s 2-0. Having already fought on three continents, it was clear where the experience was. Liddell, still using his Cal Poly wrestling, took the fight to the mat, but found himself in Horn’s guard, his head wrapped in an arm-triangle. Liddell refused to tap, but when the round ended, it was clear that Liddell was unconscious, and had suffered his first career defeat, dropping him to 2-1 career (1-1 UFC).

Liddell took a fight against Ken Williams in a small show, and won fairly easily, submitting Williams with a rear naked choke, his only career submission. He was quickly brought back to the UFC. His opponent was Paul Jones, and Jones did not last long, as Liddell put him away with strikes just before the four minute mark in the first.

Before the days of promotional exclusivity, it was not uncommon for fighters who were still coming up to take fights in smaller shows to keep the cash flow, and that is very much what Liddell did, taking a bout with Steve Heath in July of 2000. Liddell had truly begun to employ his standup as a primary weapon, and eviscerated Heath with a head kick in the second round.

Again, Chuck returned to the UFC for his fourth appearance (UFC 29), fighting a relatively unknown grappler named Jeff Monson. Monson had come off of a destruction of the 89-99 kilogram class at the Abu Dhabi Combat Club grappling tournament, canning four opponents in a row and earning himself the nickname “Snowman” (a Brazilian mistranslation of “snowball”).Liddell defeated Monson displaying what seemed to be the early stages of phenomenal takedown defense and powerful striking, winning the bout unanimously on the judges’ scorecards.









_Liddell ends Randleman at UFC 31_

Liddell then became a bit more exclusive with the UFC, and started to develop as a name, thanks in large part to his manager, Dana White. His next bout was against wrestling phenom and former heavyweight champion Kevin Randleman. Some considered the bout a chance for Randleman to reestablish himself after losing his title to Randy Couture. It didn’t play out that way. Liddell knocked Randleman out at 1:18 in the first.

Briefly, Liddell went to fight in Japan, defeating Guy Mezger in Pride via TKO. When he returned the UFC, he strung together four wins, defeating Murilo Bustamante (decision), Amar Suloev (decision), Vitor Belfort (decision) and Renato “Babalu” Sobral (knock out). Despite not finishing consistently, Liddell was gaining popularity, and when Tito Ortiz left the UFC briefly, Liddell fought Randy Couture for the interim belt.









_Liddell beat Overeem in a Pride GP but lost the next tournament bout to Rampage_

Liddell lost the bout for the interim title, and quickly returned to Japan. Two months after losing his first title challenge, Chuck entered the Pride Middleweight Grand Prix, defeating Alistair Overeem in the first round. In the second, he met another American who had become a staple in Japan: Quinton “Rampage” Jackson. Jackson delivered a brutal beating to Liddell, and Chuck returned to America without the tournament prize he had been hoping for.









_The Iceman fights Tito Ortiz_

In the meantime, Tito Ortiz had returned to the UFC and lost the undisputed title to Randy Couture who had, in turn, lost the belt to Vitor Belfort. In need of a challenger for the belt, a bout was organized between Liddell and Ortiz. Liddell came out on top, defeating Ortiz with a TKO early in the second round. At UFC 49, Liddell met Lion’s Den fighter Vernon White, and defeated White to earn a shot at the title. Later that night, Couture won back his belt from Belfort, assuring a second bout between the two.









_Liddell wins the LHW belt_

Much of the rest, I suppose, is history (or, at least, history people know). In their second bout, Liddell took only 2:06 to defeat Randy Couture and went on to defend his belt four more times (Jeremy Horn, Couture again, Renato “Babalu” Sobral, Tito Ortiz). He put together a streak of seven consecutive TKO victories when the UFC brought Quinton “Rampage” Jackson in to challenge for the belt.









_The beginning of the end for Liddell_

Liddell’s slide became challenging for many fans to watch. He dropped the fight to Rampage in under two minutes, then lost a decision to Keith Jardine in what many saw as a comeback bout. After defeating Wanderlei Silva in a war, he lost to Rashad Evans, and then, again, last night, to Mauricio “Shogun” Rua.

As Liddell seems to be stepping into retirement, it worth remembering the five time UFC champion and twenty-two time UFC veteran. He is a pioneer, who helped bring MMA into the mainstream and inspired man of us to enjoy a great war once in a while. His innovations in the sprawl-and-brawl are a contribution to MMA as a sport, but his contributions as a warrior never afraid to throw down are a credit to his ability as a man and a competitor.


_For full Chuck Liddell fights go to his profile in the fighters section_


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

be sure to rep ironman for this awsome write up on one of the biggest stars mma has ever produced. ill add some pics and videos to this post in a few moments


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Chuck struck fear into any grappler who was poor at standup. I remember reading a frank shamrock interview and he said that Chuck was "scary". I was like "hes just being over the top", but then I realised what he meant. You could be the greatest ground fighter in the world but if you cant get Chuck down and keep him there it doesnt even matter.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

First off, awesome read Ironman.

Chuck has never been in a boring fight. He always brings his A-game and fights from the heart. He loves what he does and is one of, if not the greatest champion the UFC has ever produced. MMA would next to nothing without him. Chuck is a legend.

WAR CHUCK!


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

If I wanted a play by play of Chuck's career I would just take a gander at his win/loss history, it would have been alot quicker than reading this whole thing.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Rabid said:


> If I wanted a play by play of Chuck's career I would just take a gander at his win/loss history, it would have been alot quicker than reading this whole thing.


and that is why u are stupid


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> and that is why u are stupid


Good one!

Tell me then, what does the article offer outside of a career play by play? We are well aware Chuck fought these fights...and their outcomes. I am just wondering why a write up with such low quality and even less insight is being stickied?

One negative rep from Norway and I get 5 negative bars? Aw damn I fail at e-popularity. At least I don't fail at maintaining quality standards over "write ups" at a popular mmaforum.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Rabid said:


> Good one!
> 
> Tell me then, what does the article offer outside of a career play by play? We are well aware Chuck fought these fights...and their outcomes. I am just wondering why a write up with such low quality and even less insight is being stickied?


After reading all the negative comments about Chuck I dont think everyone is as aware of chucks history as some of us are..He was just trying to educate the ignorant..


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

Rabid you are for sure a "quality" jackass for not even understanding the reason for that post...

So funny you turned yourself into a tool to tool yourself out on a forum, and the sad sad sad thing is, 14year olds are E-popular and you are not.... Once again you failed even to meet the standerds of making a "quality" post that was a complaint....Years and Years on sites and never seen somebody try so hard to cause stuff and pick a reason that holds no water...

I am laughing at you from my computer chair


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice write up Ironman, it was indeed warranted for one of the greatest fighters to step in the cage.

Liddell is my favourite fighter and is one of the big reasons that im the avid fan that I am today, however, it has been truly devastating to watch Liddell's last 2 fights and I really hope he decides to hang them up.

You have provided some of the greatest memories in MMA history, and I for one am truly sad that the curtain is coming down on your career.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Nice write up Ironman, it was indeed warranted for one of the greatest fighters to step in the cage.
> 
> Liddell is my favourite fighter and is one of the big reasons that im the avid fan that I am today, however, it has been truly devastating to watch Liddell's last 2 fights and I really hope he decides to hang them up.
> 
> You have provided some of the greatest memories in MMA history, and I for one am truly sad that the curtain is coming down on your career.


As someone who's had the opportunity to meet (and even, on one occasion, train with) Chuck Liddell, I will say that there are few guys humbler.

I also threw up a piece on Chuck's impact on the sport. The goal of this was really to remember the history of one of the great warriors in the sport, and certainly a UFC hall-of-famer.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Rabid said:


> Good one!
> 
> Tell me then, what does the article offer outside of a career play by play? We are well aware Chuck fought these fights...and their outcomes. I am just wondering why a write up with such low quality and even less insight is being stickied?
> 
> One negative rep from Norway and I get 5 negative bars? Aw damn I fail at e-popularity. At least I don't fail at maintaining quality standards over "write ups" at a popular mmaforum.


if u start posting something else than insults then ill pos rep u. to answer your " question ". I asked ironman to do a writeup on Liddels career so naturally he needs to include the fights. Also only looking on win loss record is a fail, if u do that than you will end up thinking something like Randy Couture is nothing more than a blipp on the mma-radar


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Great write-up IronMan. Excellent read.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Good read Ironman.......I dunno what happens from here for Chuck......:thumb02:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Good read Ironman.......I dunno what happens from here for Chuck......:thumb02:


Me neither.

Much as I like him, I don't think he's good for color commentary.

But he could have a future in showbiz, like Oleg Taktarov.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I think he'll help with matchmaking realistically, and TUF as well to help train the up and comers.

Hell, considering how much the UFC likes him, he may get a blog on UFC's youtube page. Little things like this to keep him in the public's eye. I'd hate to see him forgotten.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Rabid said:


> Good one!
> 
> Tell me then, what does the article offer outside of a career play by play?


Well, it offered the worlds smallest font! thought is was written in japanese at first. Why so small?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I cant see Chuck ending up like Shamrock......i do hope he stays around but it doesnt strike me as Chucks style to just continuously get k/o'd and keep goin....

i see him having some kinda significant role within the UFC management.....


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I think he'll help with matchmaking realistically, and TUF as well to help train the up and comers.
> 
> Hell, considering how much the UFC likes him, he may get a blog on UFC's youtube page. Little things like this to keep him in the public's eye. I'd hate to see him forgotten.



A fighter of Chuck's caliber will never be forgotten. I was never a huge Iceman fan, but it is sad to think that we may never see him again inside the octagon. 


By the way, very nice writeup Iron Man


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

IndependentMOFO said:


> A fighter of Chuck's caliber will never be forgotten. I was never a huge Iceman fan, but it is sad to think that we may never see him again inside the octagon.


Yeah, I'm with you on this one. As far as a guy who had a huge impact on the sport, Liddell is definitely one of the most significant.

I don't know how solid this retirement deal is, but I think that Chuck will continue to work with the UFC. Unlike Tito, Chuck has a very good relationship with the man who brought him up in the sport, Dana White, and I think Dana understands how useful Chuck can be, even outside of the cage.

Chuck did something really pretty amazing, in my opinion, in the post fight conference, which makes me think he may end up doing PR stuff for the UFC after all (I didn't expect him to, because I don't think of him as one of the more articulate guys, but he may be maturing a lot in that respect).


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Solid write up. I do think you meant (hopefully) to use the word 'decapitated' instead of 'evicerated'.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Fieos said:


> Solid write up. I do think you meant (hopefully) to use the word 'decapitated' instead of 'evicerated'.


I was using "eviscerated" to refer to disembowelment, but "decapitated" would have done fine.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Rabid said:


> If I wanted a play by play of Chuck's career I would just take a gander at his win/loss history, it would have been alot quicker than reading this whole thing.


You got a neg from me to, so that should help your bar count. Seriously though, this isn't some regular thread. Chuck is probably done, if not one fight from being done... this was written to honor Chuck, and posted by IronMan as a sticky to do the same thing. Keep you retarded comments to yourself and show some respect.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rather than focusing on the negatives lets focus on the positives. It's never been boring watching The Iceman. Just like the Axe Murder. It's because of those two warriors MMA has gained legions of followers with their all out brawling style. 

Chuck could be a special guest referee. But for some reason I'd see him getting into the mix of things though. 

He was dope on the Entourage if any of you guys seen that episode with Pauly Shore. 

Long live the Iceman...


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Great Writeup


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

IronMan said:


> I was using "eviscerated" to refer to disembowelment, but "decapitated" would have done fine.



Ok, when you said it was a head kick it made me think more of a decapitation versus disembowelment. Thanks for posting your stuff here for us to read.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Chuck had a great career and now its time for him to sit back and relax! Future HOF for sure. Nice write up IronMan.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Fieos said:


> Ok, when you said it was a head kick it made me think more of a decapitation versus disembowelment. Thanks for posting your stuff here for us to read.


Haha, yeah, I'm having a weird time with the use of "viscera" in various forms.

I writing a piece on the Scott Smith vs. Benji Radach fight using the term in the title, so I've been seeing it everywhere.

Decapitation is probably a better term, though.

It's kind of hard to imagine Chuck not being in the Hall-of-Fame at this point. Then again, it's hard to imagine the UFC HOF without Tito or Frank, and those might happen. Still, I think Chuck, being on good terms with Dana, should be set.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That rocked Ironman, repped for pure awesomeness.

Since he first fought in the UFC, Chuck revolutionized the ability to make stand-up successful in an era of good strikers being beaten by wrestlers who could take them down and keep them there.

I became a fan for his lack of arrogance, and what was very obviously his love of fighting. He never talked shit about his opponents, he just always said he plans on testing their chin or knocking them out.

He was always gracious in defeat, never made any lame excuses, he just accepted it and moved on.

To this day the most popular fighter in MMA history, and for good reason....... it sucks knowing ill never see him fight again.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I've been searching for the article but I haven't found it yet but other than what has been already posted about Chuck's career and his accomplishments was the story I was looking for. I can't remember the fighter or event but a fighter didn't have much a corner and Chuck stepped up to be a cornerman for the guy and did everything he could to help the fighter in his fight. I will keep looking for it as it was in the last couple of years but how many super-stars in other sports would just step up to help an unknown and hold a spit-bucket for them? I really wish I could find the write up on what happened but Chuck helped the guy without any thought- how many super-stars would do that if they didn't love and have the greatest respect for the sport they've been in to do that for some low-tier fighter?

That is why Chuck is a great fighter and representative of the sport of MMA IMO.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Chuck did something really pretty amazing, in my opinion, in the post fight conference, which makes me think he may end up doing PR stuff for the UFC after all (I didn't expect him to, because I don't think of him as one of the more articulate guys, but he may be maturing a lot in that respect).


Are you referring to when Chuck defended Anderson to the reporters? I've only seen a bit of the post fight conference.

But thanks for this write-up IronMan, Chuck definitely deserves this.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

6toes said:


> Are you referring to when Chuck defended Anderson to the reporters? I've only seen a bit of the post fight conference.
> 
> But thanks for this write-up IronMan, Chuck definitely deserves this.


Yeah, if you haven't seen the bit with a man who seems to be Mike Straka (a Fox News Digital VP) it's worth checking out.

The full right-up is on my site.


----------



## omgrunaway (Mar 3, 2009)

chuck is my all time favorite fighter. I was an MMA fan since probably 03 or so, but I really started to follow UFC religiously during the Liddell/ Ortiz/ Couture era. Which is why it pains me to see franklin, hughes, and wandy on a downward spiral.

Either way chuck is a legend, he did so much for the sport.

WAR ICEMAN!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I thought I would make a note of this, because it's interesting:

There is a lot of speculation that Chuck's career may not be over, and John Hackleman has pointed out that there's an argument for not ending Liddell's career, and there's also a potential contract dispute if Liddell decides he wants to fight again.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Whats the point...i mean it seems like he should forget about the belt and just fight for fun...I mean the pressure is off then I think Chuck can still fight I just think he doesnt really craveit the way he did....we started to see Chuck slip with all the "partying" he was doing.....

Is he still doing it???? probably.....he's paid alot of money....I just think he isnt as hungry.......dont get me wrong he is out there fighting but it seems more like he's going through the motions....:thumb02:


----------



## List (May 1, 2009)

Great write up, I'm sure we've seen the last of Liddell in the Octagon, but I doubt he is far from finished with the UFC...can't wait to find out more.


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

Fantastic post Ironman. Any true MMA fan knows that Chuck is a true legend of the sport and guaranteed "Hall of Famer". Unfortunately all good things come to an end and it seems at the age of 39, Chucks swagger and chin have declined to a point where he can not compete at the top. None the less, I will remember Chuck as the all time greatest LHW in history and look forward to his future contributions to the UFC (whatever they may be). Personally I think it would be great to see him in a role a la Randy Coutoure, predicting fights and giving insight etc.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, that was an awsome read IronMan. Thanks for taking the time to write that up.

*Chuck Liddell HL*


----------



## Rycanto (May 21, 2008)

Very nice write up. 

I started watching MMA for Chuck. I remember watching him fight back in 04 and have been hooked ever since. The dude deserves so much respect for carrying the sport as far as he did.

And now the UFC is throwing him the the curb. Look at this: UFC is doing a Chuck Liddell Clearance Sale. I think that's a sign of the times...


----------



## S_515_S (Jun 1, 2008)

*Viva Iceman!!!!!*

What else can be said about Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell. Former UFC Light Heavyweight Champion, 1st ever to ko the legendary Randy "The Natural" Couture not once but twice. The greatest name in MMA history, what Hulk Hogan is for pro wrestling, that's what The Iceman is for MMA. K.O. master who has ko'd his way to legendary status and for sure to The Hall of Fame ranks. A champion in victory and defeat, in and out of The Octagon. Is sad to see him go in defeat, but we MMA fans will always remember The Iceman as a hero, as a warrior and above all as an amazing competitor. 

Thanks Chuck for all your great fights and for making this noble sport what it is today.


Viva Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell!!!!


----------



## GerBhoy1888 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Chuck is a living Legend*

I have read Chucks autobiography n it is a great read, doesnt dodge any of the fights when he got beat n tells u all about his wild nights before n after his fights!!
Sorry to see his career go out with such a wimper but age has just caught up with him n the fighters who are entering the cage now have crazy skills, ie, shogun, machida etc.

The guy is a mma living legend.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

So who's ready to see Chuck back in the octagon one last time?

How glorious would 1 final KO be? Not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

6toes said:


> So who's ready to see Chuck back in the octagon one last time?
> 
> How glorious would 1 final KO be? Not getting my hopes up though.


 
chuck would need imo 3 good wins in a row.....who do you propose he fight???? Serious question I would like to know what you think.


Keep in mind they need to be meaningful people and notable wins to get a shot atthe belt.....:confused02:


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> chuck would need imo 3 good wins in a row.....who do you propose he fight???? Serious question I would like to know what you think.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind they need to be meaningful people and notable wins to get a shot atthe belt.....:confused02:


Are you under the impression that I think Chuck will get a title shot? Because that's not at all what I was saying in my post. I was simply saying I'd like to see Chuck one last time and maybe get one more knock out. I wasn't thinking about Chuck getting another title shot at all.

Or were you asking me because you really wanted to know what I think?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Id love to read this article but the text size is just to small.


----------



## T-man (Jan 18, 2008)

Just after watching the Liddell v Couture trilogy, was great seeing Chuck in his prime again!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

6toes said:


> Are you under the impression that I think Chuck will get a title shot? Because that's not at all what I was saying in my post. I was simply saying I'd like to see Chuck one last time and maybe get one more knock out. I wasn't thinking about Chuck getting another title shot at all.
> 
> Or were you asking me because you really wanted to know what I think?


I want to know. I also want to know what Chuck's book is called.


----------



## GerBhoy1888 (Jun 28, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I want to know. I also want to know what Chuck's book is called.


Chucks book is called Iceman: My Fighting Life.
Prob be able to pick a copy up on ebay, amazon, places like that.
Good read.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*All the greats have to go sometime*

Chuck Liddell was one of the greatest and most exciting fighters in MMA history and he helped make the UFC what it is today. He is one of my favorite fighters of all time which is why I am saying that it is time for him to retire. He is just like Jens Pulver in the sense that fighters are using them to move up the rankings. Neither of them are what they used to be but for some reason a win against either one of these two puts the other fighter into title talk. Chuck Liddell will be missed by MMA fans but his time in the UFC is over.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

6toes said:


> Are you under the impression that I think Chuck will get a title shot? Because that's not at all what I was saying in my post. I was simply saying I'd like to see Chuck one last time and maybe get one more knock out. I wasn't thinking about Chuck getting another title shot at all.
> 
> Or were you asking me because you really wanted to know what I think?


 

I just wanted to know what you thought quick shooter!!!!! Thats kinda why I wrote serious question.....:confused02:


----------



## illmatic (Sep 23, 2007)

Liddell vs. Bonnar!


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I just wanted to know what you thought quick shooter!!!!! Thats kinda why I wrote serious question.....:confused02:


My apologies sir, not used to being asked for my opinion. And I thought the "serious question" part was just to help enforce the sarcasm. :thumb02: 

But if Chuck were to actually attempt another title run I would say he'd need to win against Rich at 103 assuming that fight actually materializes. After that is kind of tough considering most of the current contenders hold recent wins over Chuck like Rua, Jackson, and Evans, so I would say maybe put him against Forrest next? Depending on how Forrest does against Anderson I would think a win over Griffin would boost Liddell's ranking a lot. Then a rematch with the loser of the Evans-Rampage match.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

6toes said:


> My apologies sir, not used to being asked for my opinion. And I thought the "serious question" part was just to help enforce the sarcasm. :thumb02:
> 
> But if Chuck were to actually attempt another title run I would say he'd need to win against Rich at 103 assuming that fight actually materializes. After that is kind of tough considering most of the current contenders hold recent wins over Chuck like Rua, Jackson, and Evans, so I would say maybe put him against Forrest next? Depending on how Forrest does against Anderson I would think a win over Griffin would boost Liddell's ranking a lot. Then a rematch with the loser of the Evans-Rampage match.


 
I just wondered if there was a plausable way to get back to the top for chuck...i mean assuming Dana was down to promote it it would be a tough road and i think thats why Dana at this point wants him to retire....the trick is gonna be what to do with him....commentating or some kind of other role....:thumb02:


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

> commentating or some kind of other role


No offense but Chuck is a man of few words, i think his commentary would really suck lol.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> No offense but Chuck is a man of few words, i think his commentary would really suck lol.


I don't know. Chuck usually seems pretty soft-spoken but I feel like he could be very insightful as a commentator. He's certainly someone who has a love for and knows his way around the sport.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I just wondered if there was a plausable way to get back to the top for chuck...i mean assuming Dana was down to promote it it would be a tough road and i think thats why Dana at this point wants him to retire....the trick is gonna be what to do with him....commentating or some kind of other role....:thumb02:


As much as I love Chuck Liddell and as much as I would love to see him with the LHW belt, he cant compete with the top Light heavies anymore. Rashad and Shogun proved that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> As much as I love Chuck Liddell and as much as I would love to see him with the LHW belt, he cant compete with the top Light heavies anymore. Rashad and Shogun proved that.


 
But Dana has to do something with him.....i mean he could open a bunch of schools......but who knows.......:confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> But Dana has to do something with him.....i mean he could open a bunch of schools......but who knows.......:confused02:


Dont get me wrong now I definitely agree with the fact that Chuck Liddell will still have something to do with fighting whether it be opening a school, commentating, or whatever. I dont think he will disappear completely from the fight scene. It just won't be an actual fighting role.


----------

